# Binary to text?



## satindemon4u (Feb 25, 2011)

Was wondering if it is possible to convert binary into text via a program or something? HAve a hugeee list of logged binary that i would like converted into text. Got this list via a log of the network with ettercap, blah blah blah. Any ideas?

sample of what i have and need coded into text form:
lNF!qj`¡ïÍ–Í¡?z5«<p¼7ñåß¬öûSzDmÁÐF5òD¼ß‹Õéu‰G-ÙX_¤ôFŠÍÂŽ)
 ÉóžØ.ë7õf2*€¼ßŸ*Ç„{ÝF'ÜÙgMi½ Ý   Ý    ÆH…ã ÆH E  Ï[  €¢‚ÈfÌ]¦»q q" »nI"` ´/ 08  ø  @¡Ž¬ìÄ‘C"7-óýæµ8ª]“¨>© ©ÿ—ÎÔ’MK#Aw½çjË
û4ê*½Ç4ÒÔñœeÆÊiçc(YñI'J‹¶lNF!qj`¡ïÍ–Í¡?z5«<p¼7ñåß¬öûSzDmÁÐF5òD¼ß‹Õéu‰G-ÙX_¤ôFŠÍÂŽ)YCý@¿Á×Hé7u”÷[*¢ßŸ*Ç`†…±ÜÙgMš½ Ø   Ø    ÆH…ã ÆH E  Ê[+  €¢wÈfÌ]¦»q q" ¶½ä2` ´/ 08  ø  @¡Ž¬ìÄ‘C"7-óýæµ8ª]“¨>© ©ÿ—ÎÔ’MK#Aw½çjË
û4ê*½Ç4ÒÔñœeÆÊiçc(YñI'J‹¶lNF!qj`¡ïÍ–Í¡?z5«<p¼7ñåß¬öûSzDmÁÐF5òD¼ß‹Õéu‰G-ÙX_¤ôFŠÍÂŽ)}Ty†ÏËajÃ’¬Ç´ô&NíêeÜÙgM–¾ Øû4ê*½Ç4ÒÔñœeÆÊiçc(YñI'J‹¶lNF!qj`¡ïÍ–Í¡?z5«<p¼7ñåß¬öûSzDmÁÐF5òD¼ß‹Õéu‰G-ÙX_¤ôFŠÍÂŽ)ýPyö,nŽ¾æ5¯Ç´ôF<¸u=8ÜÙgM³Á [    ÆH…ã ÆH E  M}  €¡!Èb@^µÀU»ãbä€©PúËÑz    Ç2O¸ZaÀqÇØÉóƒh‡SzÒÎ|…¶äMzÿöïÜÙgMåÁ Ü   Ü    ÆH…ã ÆH E  Î[$  €¢zÈfÌ]¦»q q" ºüì+` ´/ 08  ø  @¡Ž¬ìÄ‘C"7-óýæµ8ª]“¨>© ©ÿ—ÎÔ’MK#Aw½çjË
û4ê*½Ç4ÒÔñœeÆÊiçc(YñI'J‹¶lNF!qj`¡ïÍ–Í¡?z5«<p¼7ñåß¬öûSzDmÁÐF5òD¼ß‹Õéu‰G-ÙX_¤ôFŠÍÂŽ)Æ&


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 25, 2011)

im going to say no...


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 25, 2011)

Well crap. Like i said, it got it from using ettercap and some of it is in regular text like so...


bittorrentcom��gMJQQ"x���H�ECB]�&�


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 25, 2011)

lol at op message. I wanna see that converted.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2011)

You have to know what every bit represents to turn binary into text.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2011)

so you used ettercap and got a dump from the packets thats in a format you cant read and you want us to help you decode it so you can torrent on your neighbors wifi after you crack their WPA key. Am I close?


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 26, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> so you used ettercap and got a dump from the packets thats in a format you cant read and you want us to help you decode it so you can torrent on your neighbors wifi after you crack their WPA key. Am I close?



Um not even? Used ettercap in my CIT class to pick up packets. My and a friend are 99% sure that there is some shithead in our class that is torrenting which is a HUGE NO. The class has been contacted twice by warner bros to stop doing it, yet this moron keeps it up. So we are trying to get all the evidence we can so we can present it and get his ass kicked out.

On a second note, im not asking you to decode it, im asking if there is any way to decode it.

-.-


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 26, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Um not even? Used ettercap in my CIT class to pick up packets. My and a friend are 99% sure that there is some shithead in our class that is torrenting which is a HUGE NO. The class has been contacted twice by warner bros to stop doing it, yet this moron keeps it up. So we are trying to get all the evidence we can so we can present it and get his ass kicked out.
> 
> On a second note, im not asking you to decode it, im asking if there is any way to decode it.
> 
> -.-


Well seeing as how it's a grab of packets it should be decodeable, but I'm not sure what you're going to glean from that.  I've never used ettercap, but I'm pretty sure you can load the packet hex dump into Wireshark and read all the basic info on it.

Do you have access to the router?  If so you could disable all port forwarding on the router; that's sure to slow him down.  Additionally you could just check to see if the router is making a huge number of connections to any particular computer in the DHCP (as is common for torrenting).


----------



## Kreij (Feb 26, 2011)

SF2 said:
			
		

> Well seeing as how it's a grab of packets it should be decodeable


Unless they're encrypted.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Unless they're encrypted.


Good point.  But in order to do a MITM attack (via ettercap) on the network doesn't that mean he already has the key?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 26, 2011)

torrent programs can encrypt the packets being sent out, but most incoming packets shouldn't have any encryption.


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 26, 2011)

The only thing we can really pick up are a ton of connections. The moron also hosts MW2 matches and sucks up everyones bandwidth in the room. So what we have been doing is 1, spamming him with packets via UDP Unicorns(skitty, yes, lol) and 2 simply unplugging him for a second. Yesterday at the end of the day we managed to figure out his IP, so come monday we plan to search for that in the text. Managed to also find in the text tons of URL's to so much porn its not even funny, which is really pretty messed up.


----------

